# Herreshoff 12.5 - little confused...



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi - my sister has asked me to help her research a 12.5 as she would like to buy her first boat. (btw, before anyone suggests alternatives, I should say her heart is totally set on it). Anyway, I have been trying to find out as much as I can, and I've noticed that there seems to be a lot of variations all of which look quite similar. I've seen a Haven, a Doughdish 12.5, another Doughdish that looks identical except is 15ft LOA (as opposed to 16 ft LOA for the 12.5) and a 17 ft LOA version (14 ft LWL) that was apparently designed by Herreshoff's son. I've heard that Cape Cod Boat Builders bought the molds and are making new and also selling used versions.

Anyway, I was hoping that someone might be able to outline certain things to be aware of/look out for etc. There seem to be a number of different builders - I assume some are better than others? I should note that she would like a fiberglass hull and is attracted to brass fittings, etc.

Appreciate any help/advice from the SN community...thanks!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a friend who bought one new loves  it really cost big bucks


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah - I was amazed at how pricey they were! Seems like one in good condition is $20k-$25k - yikes. Anyway, I tried persuading her to look at other options but, as I said, her heart seems to be set on it.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

To make this worst IIRC, some have full keels, other a CB version! Altho the CB may not be a true Herreshoff design, but another persons take the hull etc and make it a CB. I'm also recalling a gaff vs marconi mainsail option too. 

Look like nice little daysailers. Reality is, 20-25K for one, not bad when you look at a M36 for what, half a mil! talk about ouch! or a mil+ for the 42 or 52 versions. Have not seen a price for the 28 or 29' version........

Marty


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

These are wonderful little boats, there is also a Joel White version called the Haven.

The Doughdish, the H 12-1/2 and the Bulls Eye are all the same hull. The bulls eye has a cuddy cabin and more deck up front for rougher waters. I think the Doughdish is a "high end" model. Older Bulls Eyes can be had pretty cheap, and there are a lot of them in New England. 

The glass 12-1/2's and Bulls Eyes are built by Cape Cod shipbuilding, the Doughdish is built by Edey and Duff. Still, the sail area, hull shape, ballast, etc., are all the same. The Haven is a centerboard version, in case 2' 6" draft is too much  .

If she wants to spend big bucks, go new, go doughdish. The Bulls Eye has active racing fleets up the New England coast, I think any 12 1/2 is probably welcome. There are still a lot of the old wooden ones sailing.

For a first boat, the Bullseyes are tough as a cob and cheap, I think with aluminum spars. The H 12 1/2 and the Doughdish have wooden spars and a more classic look. All are terrific little boats.


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Sahara/blt2ski - thanks for the feedback. They do seem like great little boats and probably quite easy to handle with the self tacking jib. I noticed that the bullseye was a good deal more economical, but she's definitely attracted to the shiny stuff (brass fittings, wood spars, etc.)...so it sounds like that's primarily the H 12.5 and the Doughdish.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If she's set on the design, but you haven't picked one out yet, you could try contacting the International Yacht Restoration School in Newport, RI. They typically fix up tired Hereshoff 12 .5's for sale.


----------



## scottmillington (Nov 17, 2005)

*haven 12.5*

try calling Classic Boat shop in Bernard Me. The build and repair these boats.

Scott Millington


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Looks like the International Yacht Restoration School only works on wooden boats. Tried the Classic Boat shop. Looks like they have a wood hull Haven, but no full keel glass 12.5's - although they do have an intersting looking Herreshoff design called a Petrel 21 that seems about the same price (haven't seen these before). A little bigger, but has the benefit of a couple berths and head. Appreciate the ideas - thanks!


----------



## scottmillington (Nov 17, 2005)

*haven 12.5*

The guys at classic boats are real craftmen. If your sister is interested in and heirloom, I wood advise purchasing the wood boat. Either rig set up is available and both sail great. I had a friend that had Classic boat build his. He kept it for 5 years and sold it for what he paid for it.( sold it because he had too many boats, including a center harbor 31, cold molded wood from brooklin boat yard.


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks - I've heard of them before although never dealt with them. We're not far from there, in Buck's Harbor on Penobscot Bay. Was actually th Brooklyn Boat yard that got her hooked on the 12.5. They do a week's sailing program that they conduct in the 12.5's The wood is beautiful, but not sure she has the appetite for the maintenance...it does raise the question of how much additional maintenance one can expect from the wood as opposed to the glass. With all the bright work on the higher end glass versions - she'll still have a decent maintenance bill I would imagine.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

The folks at Cape Cod Shipbuilding are very very nice, the owners are family friends, I keep my boat in their yard over the winter.

This of course says nothing about the merits of one particular Herreshoff build versus another, but they are very nice people to do business with at Cape Cod Shipbuilding.


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

If you're at Buck's Harbor, they may race Bullseyes, I know they race Ensigns. There are a lot of 12-1/2's and Bullseyes up and down the coast from where you are. You shouldn't have any problem finding one in a back yard that needs a new owner.

Lois at Buck's Harbor Marine may be able to give you some guidance, as could anyone at the BH yacht club, Castine YC, or Kollegewidgewock Yacht Club (Blue Hill) . I'd check in Southwest/Northeast Harbor as well.


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Haven't heard of any Bullseyes racing at Buck's Harbor Yacht Club (and I did ask around the club looking for a 12.5 already with no luck). You are right that they do have a very active Ensign fleet (I actually tried to get her to take over my Ensign as I'm thinking of upgrading) Good idea to check Castine, Blue Hill and Buck's Harbor marine as well though - thanks.


----------

